# Small Unit Tactics for Army Special Forces Qualification Course questions



## Zachary6847 (May 29, 2019)

I searched but couldn't find much on this subject, probably because it's a little bit specific. I am preparing to undergo the SUT phase of SFQC and was wondering if anyone had any guidance on anything else I could study other than the SUT handbook to prepare me. I have some months before I go so I am just trying to utilize the immense amount of free time I have. Thank you for any input!


----------



## justanotherxray (May 29, 2019)

Hey man, as you probably know SUT is going to be changing and there will not be as much patrolling as there used to be. So, a lot of advice you get may be based on the "old" SUT. I got the book written by Paul De LaFavor, who was actually one of the oak grove cadre at SUT, and looked through the ranger handbook. There are some little differences in the ranger handbook and SF tacsop if you've gotten your hands on one of them. Some little things are different though, for example the bravo team leader runs squad ambushes now.

But what helped me succeed was by doing man. I got out into the woods with my buddies before leaving just to have some practice running ambushes and walking through the woods. When class came I was a sponge, volunteered as much as I could, and focused on being a good teammate. When in leadership roles I was loud and aggressive and made sure my guys were good and we were all on the same page. 

PM me, I still help buddies out by going out into the woods behind Ritz Epps and walking them through some stuff. Good practice for them and I can always use more reps, would love to have you out there too.


----------



## DZ (May 29, 2019)

zachary campbell said:


> I searched but couldn't find much on this subject, probably because it's a little bit specific. I am preparing to undergo the SUT phase of SFQC and was wondering if anyone had any guidance on anything else I could study other than the SUT handbook to prepare me. I have some months before I go so I am just trying to utilize the immense amount of free time I have. Thank you for any input!


Ranger Handbook, and SUT handbook by Paul Lafavor is what I'd recommend, but it sounds like you've read them already. I'd read them until you know it by memory. And yeah a walk through talk through with experienced guys would help.



justanotherxray said:


> Hey man, as you probably know SUT is going to be changing and there will not be as much patrolling as there used to be. So, a lot of advice you get may be based on the "old" SUT. I got the book written by Paul De LaFavor, who was actually one of the oak grove cadre at SUT, and looked through the ranger handbook. There are some little differences in the ranger handbook and SF tacsop if you've gotten your hands on one of them. Some little things are different though, for example the bravo team leader runs squad ambushes now.



So.. what are they changing? Not as much patrolling? What are they replacing it with? 

I can tell you teams are not going to be happy if we have to spin up every new guy on something like patrolling..


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 30, 2019)

Sounds like a modification of the product. That the end user will have to correct at their expense. How can you de-emphasize patrolling?
 Kind of of concerning when you see the "watering down" that is happening.


----------



## justanotherxray (May 30, 2019)

So.. what are they changing? Not as much patrolling? What are they replacing it with?

I can tell you teams are not going to be happy if we have to spin up every new guy on something like patrolling..
[/QUOTE]

From what I have seen and heard there will only be two weeks of SUT in the new "Tactics" portion of the course. The rest will be FID and UW work, prepping for Sage. I am obviously not aware of the details or how any of it will actually pan out; just going off of what I've heard from cadre and seen on the SFQC Optimization pamphlets that are floating around 4th BN.


----------



## Zachary6847 (May 30, 2019)

justanotherxray said:


> Hey man, as you probably know SUT is going to be changing and there will not be as much patrolling as there used to be. So, a lot of advice you get may be based on the "old" SUT. I got the book written by Paul De LaFavor, who was actually one of the oak grove cadre at SUT, and looked through the ranger handbook. There are some little differences in the ranger handbook and SF tacsop if you've gotten your hands on one of them. Some little things are different though, for example the bravo team leader runs squad ambushes now.
> 
> But what helped me succeed was by doing man. I got out into the woods with my buddies before leaving just to have some practice running ambushes and walking through the woods. When class came I was a sponge, volunteered as much as I could, and focused on being a good teammate. When in leadership roles I was loud and aggressive and made sure my guys were good and we were all on the same page.
> 
> PM me, I still help buddies out by going out into the woods behind Ritz Epps and walking them through some stuff. Good practice for them and I can always use more reps, would love to have you out there too.


Thanks a lot man, I'm getting that book right now!


----------



## Zachary6847 (May 30, 2019)

DeadZeppelin said:


> Ranger Handbook, and SUT handbook by Paul Lafavor is what I'd recommend, but it sounds like you've read them already. I'd read them until you know it by memory. And yeah a walk through talk through with experienced guys would help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I am all about memorizing, so I will start with the above stated book.


----------



## Doofus (Jun 1, 2019)

DeadZeppelin said:


> Ranger Handbook, and SUT handbook by Paul Lafavor is what I'd recommend, but it sounds like you've read them already. I'd read them until you know it by memory. And yeah a walk through talk through with experienced guys would help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one to read first? I  am looking at joining enlisting and am eyeing both SF and Ranger but I am leaning more on SF.


----------



## Deleted member 7960 (Jun 1, 2019)

Doofus said:


> Which one to read first? I  am looking at joining enlisting and am eyeing both SF and Ranger but I am leaning more on SF.



Sounds like you have all the time in the world to read both regardless.


----------



## Doofus (Jun 1, 2019)

Duke said:


> Sounds like you have all the time in the world to read both regardless.


Its a honor to get a response from the Jedi counsil.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 1, 2019)

Doofus said:


> Which one to read first? I  am looking at joining enlisting and am eyeing both SF and Ranger but I am leaning more on SF.



Ranger Handbook first...IMHO


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 1, 2019)

Doofus said:


> Its a honor to get a response from the Jedi counsil.


You are beginning to live up to your user-name...dial back the sarcasm a bit and get to know the board.  It’s easy to accidentally step on your dick here, take it from someone who knows.


----------



## AWP (Jun 1, 2019)

Doofus said:


> Its a honor to get a response from the Jedi counsil.



We have instructors either as active members, active lurkers, or one call/ email away from viewing this thread. Do with that information as you see fit.


----------



## Doofus (Jun 1, 2019)

AWP said:


> We have instructors either as active members, active lurkers, or one call/ email away from viewing this thread. Do with that information as you see fit.


I am doing that now reading ranger handbook on page 24). The interesting thing is the amount of responsibility,detail and cohesiveness is out of this world. I know it would take me some time to learn but if it helps with my dream  job than that is what I will do.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 1, 2019)

Summer time on the internet. 

Kyle Lambs marksmanship books are on point. 

FM/TM's are what any nerd who wants to be worth a shit should be reading. 

You can never go wrong with the Ranger handbook. 

I also like Dr Seuss books.


----------



## Doofus (Jun 1, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Summer time on the internet.
> 
> Kyle Lambs marksmanship books are on point.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I mean this seriously. Looking for a good Kyle Lamb book (please recommend one if can). I am downloading all the field and training manuals as we speak.Your right on the ranger handbook its like the bible but for tactical training. One last thing and I don't know if your joking what Dr.Seuss books do you recommend and why. Do they have messages in them or are they motivating and thank you again.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 1, 2019)

Well it's a well kept secret, but you seem cool, so I'll fill you in. Dr Seuss is required reading for all SEAL team 6 guys... Something to do about ensuring they are retaining the right quality of Frogman.


----------



## Doofus (Jun 1, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Well it's a well kept secret, but you seem cool, so I'll fill you in. Dr Seuss is required reading for all SEAL team 6 guys... Something to do about ensuring they are retaining the right quality of Frogman.


Now you gotta be pulling my leg.Or this is some tinfoil hat stuff going on. I need to research we are in deep waters right now.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 1, 2019)

What in the methamphetamine is going on in that picture?


----------



## AWP (Jun 1, 2019)

Sigh... I called this one, didn't I?


----------

